# Ranger Phantom 168



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my best fishing buddies had a Banshee and I did get to fish and pole from it a lot. I like the Phantom more than the Ghost because shallow draft is more important to me than running in chop. I do think that the Ranger skiffs are the most stable skiffs on the market for their size, they are nicely finished out, are very quiet on the hunt, and have a big market/fan following.

They aren't the best boats to pole around due to their wide beam and lack of poling strakes on the bottom. So at pole they never pole perfectly straight, more like a slight turn from every push unless you can put the pole right on the middle line of the boat within a 1" margin. But the trade-off here is their great stability. They do have a low freeboard so not a lot of area to catch the wind and they're light so they are easy to move in a general direction at least. They are easy to tow and are good looking boats. The Phantom would be a great trolling motor boat to fish in 2 feet of water. They do float in 6" - 8" so if you see tailers shallow you could pole after them.


----------



## TarheelBlue07 (May 26, 2012)

cool, so it's stable but a little heavy??? I was looking at this and a Mitzi 17


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

Go with the ranger 168 phantom I use to have one, they arnt that much heavier than other flats boats but they are very stable, they pole like a dream, have ZERO hull slap, alot of haches and storage, and I could pole mine in an honest 6 to 6.5 inches with a f70 yamaha and my top end speed with the yamaha was a little over 41mph.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

A Mitzi is a pretty narrow boat under that big front deck meaning it's tippy if you walk anywhere near the edge, but has really wide spray rails because of that design as well.  Narrow tippy boats pole straight easier than wider beamed more stable boats, especially if the guy on the front deck is centered and still. Also, a Mitzi is built as cheap as possible and the Ranger is much more nicely finished out.  That's one reason for the big price difference when new. And no a Phantom is not a heavy boat at all... just one of the most stable skiffs on the market.

They are both very different boats for having such similiar stats.  Remember that most of the resale value of a boat is the size and condition of the motor. Go check 'em out and tell us what you think.


----------



## TarheelBlue07 (May 26, 2012)

> A Mitzi is a pretty narrow boat under that big front deck meaning it's tippy if you walk anywhere near the edge, but has really wide spray rails because of that design as well.  Narrow tippy boats pole straight easier than wider beamed more stable boats, especially if the guy on the front deck is centered and still.  Also, a Mitzi is built as cheap as possible and the Ranger is much more nicely finished out.  That's one reason for the big price difference when new.  And no a Phantom is not a heavy boat at all... just one of the most stable skiffs on the market.
> 
> They are both very different boats for having such similiar stats.  Remember that most of the resale value of a boat is the size and condition of the motor.  Go check 'em out and tell us what you think.


Thank you, I feel better about it now.. I've found 3 of them, 2 are real close to me (I'm in Calabash NC)
http://www.butlermarineinc.com/new_vehicle_detail.asp?sid=06959192X5K31K2012J8I53I41JAMQ3292R0&veh=94310&pov=2603786
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2011-Ranger-168-Phantom-101739220
and one a little bit farther
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/3008393383.html

is the only difference int he ghost and phantom the layout??


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Let me know what you think of those. I'm in NC too (further north though) and might be able to make the trek there


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/3046694673.html

you guys really need this!


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Dolphin skiffs are nice but I think these guys are looking for boats in NC...

The Ghost is a longer skiff with more V than the Phantom.  If you don't ever need to float skinnier than 10" and fish 3 people, you will appreciate the better, faster ride of the Ghost.  

http://www.rangerboats.com/models.cfm?gid=39&mid=6588

If you carry little to no gear/ice/people/weight and like scrapping the bottom glass over oysters in 6", even if it means more of a pounding, slower ride, then a Phantom will suit you just fine.

http://www.rangerboats.com/models.cfm?gid=39&mid=6569

FYI for my fishing style I would lean toward the Phantom. But unless you know how I fish, that shouldn't matter to you.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> If you carry little to no gear/ice/people/weight and like scrapping the bottom glass over oysters in 6", even if it means more of a pounding, slower ride, then a Phantom will suit you just fine.
> 
> http://www.rangerboats.com/models.cfm?gid=39&mid=6569
> 
> FYI for my fishing style I would lean toward the Phantom.  But unless you know how I fish, that shouldn't matter to you.


so you don't like the phantom?? ;D Just seems like you're dogging it, but then you say thats the one you would get of the 2... sorry, I'm kind of a tard


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Every boat can be the perfect boat for someone.  That's why Ranger sells 3 different flats skiffs and doesn't call them "good, better, best."  Each one could be the ideal boat depending on your needs, your budget, and how you want to use it.

I was suggesting that if 1" shallower draft isn't important to you (maybe you realy just want to be able to run over 12" occasionally?), but a smoother ride is important to you, then the Ghost would be a better boat for you then a Phantom.  Sometimes, going for that extra inch means giving up a lot of other conveniences.

When someone asks "what kind of skiff should I get?"  To me that's like someone asking me what kind of truck should I buy?  

...some people would do best with a Toyota Tacoma, some people need a 2500 Duramax Chevy...  

Without knowing what it's going to be used for no one can truly give good advice.

I think the problem is most people asking for advice on buying boats don't know how they're going to use them...  Every designed aspect of a boat is a compromise and no boat is perfect for everything.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> Every boat can be the perfect boat for someone.  That's why Ranger sells 3 different flats skiffs and doesn't call them "good, better, best."  Each one could be the ideal boat depending on your needs, your budget, and how you want to use it.
> 
> I was suggesting that if 1" shallower draft isn't important to you (maybe you realy just want to be able to run over 12" occasionally?), but a smoother ride is important to you, then the Ghost would be a better boat for you then a Phantom.  Sometimes, going for that extra inch means giving up a lot of other conveniences.
> 
> ...


Amen to that! Good advice, I think that if I would of gotten a 4-5" draft boat I wouldn't be able to take it out more than I would like. I would of taken a beating in those 4-5" drafted boat with the winds and choppy waters around here so far.


----------



## TarheelBlue07 (May 26, 2012)

> Every boat can be the perfect boat for someone.  That's why Ranger sells 3 different flats skiffs and doesn't call them "good, better, best."  Each one could be the ideal boat depending on your needs, your budget, and how you want to use it.
> 
> I was suggesting that if 1" shallower draft isn't important to you (maybe you realy just want to be able to run over 12" occasionally?), but a smoother ride is important to you, then the Ghost would be a better boat for you then a Phantom.  Sometimes, going for that extra inch means giving up a lot of other conveniences.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red, I'm heading down to take a look at it and just see how it is, may get a test ride in...

WillHWalker, I'll see if I can get some pics for you


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I was told that after riding in a chop with a Phantom you will need a dentist and a chirpractor. A little extreme if you ask me. I own the 169 Ghost and love it. Only wish I could go a lot faster, then again I run 20-30 miles before wetting a line. Be warned Ranger stopped making the 169 Ghost a few years ago. 
Test ride both before you buy is all I can recommend to you.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> I was told that after riding in a chop with a Phantom you will need a dentist and a chirpractor.  A little extreme if you ask me.  I own the 169 Ghost and love it.  Only wish I could go a lot faster, then again I run 20-30 miles before wetting a line.  Be warned Ranger stopped making the 169 Ghost a few years ago.
> Test ride both before you buy is all I can recommend to  you.


isn't the hull on the ghost and the phantom the same??? I thought it was just the layout that was different??


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

they r the same i have had all three


----------



## ABrown75 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got a Phantom with a Yami 60 on it and Ranger's specs are correct on the 6" draft. I'm rarely on the platform, and use the TM 95% of the time. The boat is very stable and rides good when correctly tab'd out. You will get wet with a cross wind. Mine tops out in the low 30's with 2 guys and a full tank.

I agree with Redhead that a ghost is going to take chop better, but the trade off is a few inches of draft. 

For what I use mine for, I've been pleased.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

> > I was told that after riding in a chop with a Phantom you will need a dentist and a chirpractor.  A little extreme if you ask me.  I own the 169 Ghost and love it.  Only wish I could go a lot faster, then again I run 20-30 miles before wetting a line.  Be warned Ranger stopped making the 169 Ghost a few years ago.
> > Test ride both before you buy is all I can recommend to  you.
> 
> 
> isn't the hull on the ghost and the phantom the same??? I thought it was just the layout that was different??


The Ghost is a little longer and has a slightly deeper V than a Phantom (better in the chop and a little faster design).  The Banshee and the Phantom had the same hull in the earlier years, the later years the Pantom had mini sponsons and a very shallow pocket tunnel.

The Phantom/Banshee is very flat bottomed, but will ride better than a Carolina J boat or a flat-bottom aluminum.  You will always trade smoother ride for more draft.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tarheel, I'm going to go take a look at the phantom this week. Do you want me to take some pics for you ?????


----------

